# Exakta Varex II a Mystery Mark



## fanuja (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello,
 I am new to the photo forum and am really looking forward to participating in the various groups that comprise the forum. I  have always been interested in Photography, but have never really had the time to indulge myself until now. Over the years I have collected many cameras. Today I have a question about the Exakta Varex II a. On the bottom stamped into the leather is a mark that looks like two circles one enclosed within the other and having a vertical line starting in the center of the circles and moving upwards and out of the circles. Below the circles there are a group of numbers  00102.
 I hope that someone can help me out because this mark has been bugging me for quite awhile.
 Thank you,
 Joe


----------



## tirediron (Mar 25, 2011)

Could you post a photo of the mark?


----------



## angenieux (Apr 8, 2011)

Fanuja,

It could be indicating the position of the film plane.

greets,

Matt


----------



## Derrel (Apr 8, 2011)

angenieux said:


> Fanuja,
> 
> It could be indicating the position of the film plane.
> 
> ...



For a first time post, I think this one is the absolute all-time winner! Yeah, it could well be the film plane position indicator symbol! Where is the mark located? Is it pretty close to where the film plane appears to be? If so, I think you might have the answer from Matt here!


----------



## angenieux (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi Derrel. Many thanks for the accolade! That's my best guess.

greets,

Matt


----------



## Wade in Jamul (Apr 17, 2011)

After seeing this thread I got out my old Exakta VX. It has the same symbol stamped on the bottom. It is nowhere near the film plane so my best guess is that it is a trademark of some kind seeing that there is a number stamped below it. I have a few Exakta pages bookmarked so I will check them to see if I can find out what it really is.


----------

